# looking for a good



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Any suggestions?


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

JL AUDIO 8W-3 IS A GOOD WOOFER !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

How's the newer lanzar subs? Or earthquake subs?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Sundown SA-8, DD1508, Addictive audio excrusi8, TC epic 8


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I got a JBL sounds pretty good 4 a budget build on my daily


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

What are you looking to spend? What amp do you have?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406&st=0&p=126329&#entry126329


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11406&st=0&p=126329&#entry126329


When the new finalized V2 comes out full production, it will be a thing of greatness!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah that little bastard is WICKED badass!!!

I really might have to save up some coin an sneak on into the wifes car.Have you seen or heard if they have a price on them yet?Maybe i missed it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> Yeah that little bastard is WICKED badass!!!
> 
> I really might have to save up some coin an sneak on into the wifes car.Have you seen or heard if they have a price on them yet?Maybe i missed it


Here ya go man... Also you can order here... http://sundownonly.com/ecommerce/drupal/preorder/



> 12/20/11 -- ETA is in. Looks like they will finish February 20th or so due to Holiday closing of the factory for two weeks in January (Chinese New Year) -- that that puts them around March 20th or so for arrival here at our facility. To be safe expect the end of March.
> 
> *SA-8 v.2 Regular Price - $185*
> 
> ...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

skar auio vvx 8 is very affordable and is very similar to the sa 8


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

skar 8's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8BB1vLSqyc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt9N8svpogQ&feature=related

SA 8's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fShH7yUnBoY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn3ZMBCIVqw&feature=related


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I am pre-ordering 8 of the SAv2 very soon. I figured a wall in a 3000GT VR4 full of 8's would be pretty ridiculous! And I am going to order through Ibanender again. Fucking stand up guy right there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im goin with 2 sundown audio sa-8 v.2 in my fleetwood. working with a friend from team nemesis on the design for the enclosure currently


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

vengence said:


> im goin with 2 sundown audio sa-8 v.2 in my fleetwood. working with a friend from team nemesis on the design for the enclosure currently


:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

87gbody said:


> Sundown SA-8, DD1508, Addictive audio excrusi8, TC epic 8


Those are the shit..., Brian is a good friend of mine...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

SA-8's definitely deliver! Can't wait to get the V2 I have on order already too!


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sundown audio sa-8 , digital designs 1508 great subs we put four in a 99 corvette and sounded great


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

87gbody said:


> Sundown SA-8, DD1508, Addictive audio excrusi8, TC epic 8


 x93


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

vengence said:


> im goin with 2 sundown audio sa-8 v.2 in my fleetwood. working with a friend from team nemesis on the design for the enclosure currently


would like to hear more on this.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

IF UR DOIN VOICE GO WITH DAYTON AUDIO.,SELENIUMS,OR EARTHQUAKE,,IDK IF U CAN GET CAN THEM ANYWERE BUT THERE EVERYWHERE IN FLA AND THERE LOUD,,,MAYBE U CAN ORDER THEM


----------



## 4dr64impala (Jul 24, 2003)

Damn, everybody has already said what I was going to say "Sundown Audio SA-8 v2"


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

Or Dc sound lab level 3


----------

